# Beim Manual verletzt - will mehr Sicherheit



## madmaxaka (15. Juni 2013)

Guten Tag,
habe vor kurzem angefangen den Manual zu üben, und mich sofort dabei verletzt.
Und zwar hab ich mir mein Schienbein erst an dem Plattformpedal aufgerissen, und dann an der Kurbel.
mir ist mein enduro seitlich ausgebrochen.

werde erst wieder den manual mit knie und schienbeinschonern üben.

was mir damals bei dem üben von dem wheelie einiges an sicherheit gegeben hat, war, dass ich absichtlich den sturz nach hinten provoziert habe, um mir die angst zu nehmen.
beim wheelie ist es so, dass man sofort auf den füßen landet.

ich habe vor, dieses abkippen auch beim manual zu provozieren, damit mir die angst genommen wird.
nun ist es aber so, dass der manual ja nun anders ausgeführt wird.
ich stelle mir vor, dass es erheblich schieriger ist auf den füßen zu landen als beim wheelie.
und zwar deshalb, da man beim manual die oberschenkel deutlich stärker gebeugt hat, und seinen hintern über das hinterrad verlagert.
das heisst, wenn man jetzt nach hinten abkippen würde, befürchte ich, dass man nicht rechtzeitig die beine strecken kann um auf den füßen zu landen.
stattdessen könnte man sich das steißbein anhaun, dass mtb begräbt einen von vorne, o.ä. schmerzhafte geschichten.

natürlich könnte ich es auch einfach ausprobieren, aber ich bin immernoch traumatisiert und meine wunden sind noch nicht ganz verheilt.

deshalb frag ich mich was eure erfahrungen dazu sind.

wie ist das mit dem provozieren des nach hinten abkippens beim manual?

und habt ihr noch andere tricks auf lager wie man mehr sicherheit beim manual gewinnt?

hätte noch die idee einen ausgepolsterten rucksack zu tragen um den rücken etwas zu schützen.

Vielen Dank!
mfg
madmaxaka


----------



## R.C. (15. Juni 2013)

madmaxaka schrieb:


> wie ist das mit dem provozieren des nach hinten abkippens beim manual?



Probier' das zuerst im stehen, mit dem Vorderrad gegen eine Wand gelehnt. Dann bei gezogener Hinterradbremse nach hinten lehnen, bis du nach hinten faellst und vorher nach hinten absteigen (am besten mit beiden Fuessen gleichzeitig wegspringen, sonst erhoeht sich die Chance, dass ein Pedal dein Schienbein findet), dabei den Lenker festhalten. Dann das ganze im fahren (_langsam_). 
Manual ist was das absteigen betrifft noch einfacher als der Wheelie, da du ja nicht pedalierst, die Fuesse also immer in der gleichen Stellung sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (16. Juni 2013)

Auf einer Wiese üben und einen Finger immer an der Hinterradbremse haben, um das Verhindern das Abkippen nach hinten zu verhindern. Da man die Körperlast beim Manual voll auf den Pedalen hat, fällt der Absprung nach hinten schwerer als beim Wheelie. Ich selber habe den Absprung nie geübt, da man sich am Anfang auch schnell angewöhnt im Moment des Kipppunkts automatisch abzuspringen, anstatt diesen Balancepunkt aktiv mit Körperarbeit (aus den Beinen) auszutarieren.

Mein Tipp: Mach den Manual eher wie BMX mit tiefer Körperposition über der HR-Achse und nicht mit so hohem VR wie beim Wheelie.

Wenn Du Kumpels hast, helfen Hilfestellungen dabei die Bewegungserfahrung zu machen, hier ein Beispielbild vom VR hochlupfen:


----------



## R.C. (16. Juni 2013)

Marc B schrieb:


> Auf einer Wiese üben und einen Finger immer an der Hinterradbremse haben, um das Verhindern das Abkippen nach hinten zu verhindern.



Nein! Eine Bremse ist bei einem Manual nur dazu da, um die Geschwindigkeit zu kontrollieren bzw. stehen zu bleiben. Wenn man mal damit anfaengt, die Bremse zum halten des Balancepunktes zu missbrauchen, wird das umgewoehnen auf die richtige Technik, dem verlagern des Gewichtes durch das bewegen der Huefte (des Hinterns) nach vorne und hinten, nur unnoetig erschwert. 
Ganz abgesehen davon, dass man so das abkippen nach hinten nicht verhindern kann, wenn man bereits steht und Hinterradbremse schon gezogen hat. Das abspringen ist nur die 'Notbremse' und wichtig fuer das Gefuehl, dass einem bei einem Manual nichts passieren kann. Ueberhaupt ist das richtige Verlassen  des Rades im Falles des Falles [jaja, billiges Wortspiel] _die_ wichtigste Technik von allen. Manche Dinge (Nose Manual z.B.) kann man gar nicht lernen, wenn man nicht vorher das absteigen geuebt hat.

Btw. an Protektoren wuerde ich an deiner Stelle Ellbogenprotektoren verwenden, die wirst du am ehesten brauchen, wenn du tatsaechlich nach hinten faellst (ist mir heuer auch schon einmal bei einem Manual passiert ).


----------



## Marc B (16. Juni 2013)

Genau so meinte ich das auch, sorry wenn es missverständlich ausgedrückt war. Der Finger soll an der Bremse "dran" sein (also nicht im Death Grip Modus alle Finger am Griff, sondern den einen Finger einsatzbereit an der Bremse haben), damit man ein sicheres Gefühl hat und im Notfall den Rettungsanker ziehen kann, das austarieren des Manuals soll aber über die Beinarbeit erfolgen  Gut für das Bewegungssehen sind dabei Manuals von BMXern mit flach gehaltenem VR und weniger die Manuals von Bobby Root  Also schön Videos gucken und nachmachen, am besten sich dann auch selber mal filmen zum Abgleich!


----------



## Janf85 (17. Juni 2013)

Was ist denn die einfachste methode um erstmal nen manual zu lernen ?  Also tief und gebeugte knie ?  Da man das VR nicht so hoch holt und somit das nach hinten umkippen auch vermindert?  Gebeugte Knie  weil man dann besser abspringen kann und direkt mehr spiel zum aubalancieren hat anstelle gestreckter beine ?

Bin gerade sowieso noch beim Wheelie üben....  ich z.b.  finde es teilweise irgendwie leichter (Bzw ich komm weiter) mit nicht gestreckten armen, da ich mit armbeugung auch etwas am kipppunkt balanciere und den lenker ranziehe oder weglasse ....  mhh  wie gesagt ich bin so von der achja mal hier und da wenn man langeweile hat 1-2 versuche machen meiste zeit fahre ich dann doch einfach aber will das ganze bald mal etwas effizienter angehen und wirklich ma ne stunde in der woche einfach üben.


----------



## backwheel (31. März 2014)

Das mit dem "absichtlich nach Hinten absteigen" hat mir beim Lernen überhaupt nichts gebracht... der "Notexit" ist für mich eher die Hinterradbremse. 
Die kann man auch gut zum korrigieren verwenden, bis das lediglich durch Hüftbewegung funktioniert, braucht es einiges an Übung.


----------



## Marc B (31. März 2014)

Wenn Du nicht alleine bist, kann Dir jemand auch Hilfestellung geben für die ersten Versuche, um sich an den Balance-Punkt über der Hinterradachse zu gewöhnen, hier Beispiele:










Ride on,
Marc


----------



## kellion2 (28. April 2014)

Ich hab folgende Frage zu dem Thema:
Ich möchte auch gerne den Manual mit meinem Enduro lernen. Mein Problem ist ich fahre bisher mit Klickpedalen und kann mit diesen noch nicht einmal ein Wheelie, ich habe sehr viel Respekt bzw. sogar Angst vom Wegkippen nach hinten. Den Wheelie im stehen kann ich mit einem Street- Trial Rad (Onza Zoot) ganz gut, aber halt mit Plattformpedalen.
Ist es Sinnvoll um solche Dinge zu Üben auf Plattform umzusteigen ?


----------



## Marc B (28. April 2014)

kellion2 schrieb:


> Ist es Sinnvoll um solche Dinge zu Üben auf Plattform umzusteigen ?



Auf jeden Fall! Vom Kopf fällt es dann alles leichter, man kann auch mal nach hinten absteigen (landet auf den Füßen) und auch andere Techniken sind ideal mit Flats zu üben, damit man sich nicht zu sehr typische Klickie-Gewohnheiten aneignet - z.B.: starkes Anfersen beim HR anlupfen, präventives Ausklicken vor schwierigen Passagen etc...

P.S.: Bei Flats aber besser mit Knie-/Schienbeinschonern trainieren, Plattformpedale sind bissig!


----------



## mcsel68 (17. Juni 2014)

kellion2 schrieb:


> Ich hab folgende Frage zu dem Thema:
> Ich möchte auch gerne den Manual mit meinem Enduro lernen. Mein Problem ist ich fahre bisher mit Klickpedalen und kann mit diesen noch nicht einmal ein Wheelie, ich habe sehr viel Respekt bzw. sogar Angst vom Wegkippen nach hinten. Den Wheelie im stehen kann ich mit einem Street- Trial Rad (Onza Zoot) ganz gut, aber halt mit Plattformpedalen.
> Ist es Sinnvoll um solche Dinge zu Üben auf Plattform umzusteigen ?



finger an der hinterradbremse! müsste auch mit klickis machbar sein. wenn du dich mit plattform pedalen sicherer fühlst, dann nimm diese... ein trial rad hat üblicherweise ein kürzere kettenstreben, das rad kippt dann einfacher als ein rad mit einer längeren kettenstrebe... oberrohrlängen und lenkergriffhöhe spielen auch noch mit ein...
achja, die richtige technik um das rad hochzubekommen muss natürlich auch gegeben sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

